

Microsoft Apologies for "Big Boobs" Coding Gag - rainmaker23
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2407478,00.asp

======
aausch
Externally, Microsoft doesn't have a choice but take the matter seriously -
enough negative press, and they'll have to respond, so this is not really
surprising.

I'm really curious to find out how they handled this issue internally, though
(as unlikely as it is for us to ever find out). Given the size of the company,
and the often negative portrayal of it in the startup and other bleeding edge
technology communities, I find it surprising to see anything like this make it
into the public eye. It gives me hope for finding a cool core of hackers
hiding in a dark corner somewhere, with free hand to do as they please and
generally do fun, cool, stuff.

